# Wife takes the plunge!  Test prop



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 3, 2013)

DO NOT CHANGE A WOMANS HORMONES...  SURE IT CAN BE DONE, BUT IN MY CASE, IT ENDED IN A NASTY DIVORCE AND EVEN IF GEAR WASNT THE ACTUAL CAUSE, IT DAMN SURE MADE THINGS COME OUT IN OUR RELATIONSHIP THAT I HAD NO IDEA WERE EVEN PROBLEMS.      


TAKE MY ADVICE, DONT DO IT.




Well, my wife started her trt "cycle" last Friday.   We are doing 10mg prop and skipping two days before the next pin. (1/10th cc backfilled in an insulin pin)

It's only been five days now and her and I both can already tell a difference in her well being/energy levels.

We're open for suggestions, comments, etc.  I will post back here for her weekly as time progresses.
She decided to do this after 4 consistent low T levels on labs.   She has had all the classic symptoms for far too long and finally got tired of it.  We're both praying that this can better our marriage, and all I'm hoping for (other than the libido) is her to feel genuinely good again!

Now Bring on the sex!   Lol


To be continued...


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

sounds good but watch out for the hair growth...it's coming and it will not be a side she will most likely want to deal with as that one pretty much outweighs the pros  

I was only doing 5mg E3D and it was bad...now, I will say that I was also on mast BUT...it's not just the growth itself...it's where the growth was...pretty much just like a dude.

I just spoke with another lady on TID and she had the same problem and dropped it. I was thinking that I would do 2.5mg E3D when off cycle to keep a balance and see how that goes.

Good luck, and let us know how she does. 

Btw, what were her levels? Mine was a 5!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 3, 2013)

.....can we see more pics of jenner.


I still vote for her own selfies section.

sam,  hope  things go well.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 3, 2013)

Jen she posted a six twice and a seven once but a year ago showed elevated levels (she had just stopped birth control cold turkey).. I've already warned her about the sides, and that's why we chose prop - so when they come if its too much to handle we will drop the dose or discontinue altogether.

I'm very excited for her because she's not allergic to prop like I am!  No soreness at all

I agree matrix, lol and thanks


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sam I am very interested in your post as well.  My wife was considering doing something similar then changed her mind at the last minute.

How old is your wife?  And, please keep us posted on her results....general well being, fitness level, and of course sex drive (that's an important one).


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Jen she posted a six twice and a seven once but a year ago showed elevated levels (she had just stopped birth control cold turkey).. I've already warned her about the sides, and that's why we chose prop - so when they come if its too much to handle we will drop the dose or discontinue altogether.
> 
> I'm very excited for her because she's not allergic to prop like I am!  No soreness at all
> 
> I agree matrix, lol and thanks



Then yea I know how she feels but I have also been doing cycles for the past 3-4 years now so I usually get the well being and sex drive from something...lol

I was of course using prop for the same reasons..I will be interested how she does


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 3, 2013)

GL sam, hope shes able to run it with low - no sides.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 3, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Sam I am very interested in your post as well.  My wife was considering doing something similar then changed her mind at the last minute.
> 
> How old is your wife?  And, please keep us posted on her results....general well being, fitness level, and of course sex drive (that's an important one).



She is almost 26,  ten years of birth control and then having my son really put the hurt on her endocrine system.  They should outlaw birth control for women, IMO, the guy should be on it!  it makes more sense to shoot blanks then shoot at a bullet proof vest!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

samcooke said:


> She is almost 26,  ten years of birth control and then having my son really put the hurt on her endocrine system.  They should outlaw birth control for women, IMO, the guy should be on it!  it makes more sense to shoot blanks then shoot at a bullet proof vest!



damn, she is young...I was on BC for yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaars...maybe that's what killed mine.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm new here Sam but nonetheless I wish the best for your wife and the family. Hopefully this treatment is exactly what she needs to get better.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 3, 2013)

Doc, I have a really good feeling about this, I know what trt has done for my life, and I can't help but look forward to the months to come!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Doc, I have a really good feeling about this, I know what trt has done for my life, and I can't help but look forward to the months to come!



Having a positive outlook and being the support system she needs is the best thing you can do for her. My prayers are with the both of you


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 3, 2013)

That birth control is bad news. My wife is 36 and struggled with different kinds for many years and I hated it.
Good luck buddy, I hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Azog (Dec 3, 2013)

Good luck Sam! Wish my GF would take some test...ahem, to you know keep up.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 3, 2013)

guess we all know  that test isnt birth control for men......


chalk that one off


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 3, 2013)

My girl did a lil prop and all u had to do was brush her clit and it was on.. good time!!! Lol she prob got best gains of it also..


----------



## Yaya (Dec 3, 2013)

Good luck to your wife, keep an eye on her clam


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 4, 2013)

The enlarged clit is a positive, makes the girl extra sensitive....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Good luck to your wife, keep an eye on her clam



???


----------



## Yaya (Dec 4, 2013)

yea...


when the clit turns into a baked stuffed shrimp from legal seafood then Yaya is out son


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Jenner...   Have you ever gotten "test flu" from prop at such a low dose?

My bird is sick today runnin 99.9 fever.  She has an upper respiratory infection from all the remodeling we've been doing, but I'd like to know if the fever might be from the prop?

Ps, it's been five days now and libido is starting to go up.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck... the fever isnt that high... could just be her body responding to the respiratory stuff but IDK.

Bearded clam


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 4, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Hey Jenner...   Have you ever gotten "test flu" from prop at such a low dose?
> 
> My bird is sick today runnin 99.9 fever.  She has an upper respiratory infection from all the remodeling we've been doing, but I'd like to know if the fever might be from the prop?
> 
> Ps, it's been five days now and libido is starting to go up.



Nope, I had no issues...remember this is flu/sickness season. I never get sick...very rare, think I have had the flu maybe twice in my life and it was never more than a 24 hr bug 

Awesome on the libido!! I wouldn't give up gear for nothing now that I have experienced the O's from it!!!!


----------



## AliCat (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm convinced TRT is the fountain of youth.  Along with exercise, it turned back the clock for me at least 15 years, both in looks and in how I feel.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 13, 2013)

AliCat said:


> I'm convinced TRT is the fountain of youth.  Along with exercise, it turned back the clock for me at least 15 years, both in looks and in how I feel.



Have you been on gh too?


----------



## AliCat (Dec 13, 2013)

No, so far test is all I have tried.  I'm about to up my doseage though (taking once a month instead of once every six weeks), hoping for a little more muscle gain.  And when I reach max gains with that, I plan to try var.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 13, 2013)

My wife has been thinking about this as well, she's 49 and premenopausal.
But scared to take shots, so she's doing some research on transdermal test. Keep us updated on the Mrs, very interested!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 13, 2013)

:::UPDATE:::

We all caught a winter bug last week and are finally getting better!

Sex drive is definitely up! Everyrhing is Sensitive as hell
No depening of the voice yet
No unusual hair growth yet (seems to be growing a little faster though)
No baked stuffed clam-idis lol
Sense of well being is very pronounced-she is glowing with happyness
(The same glow a woman gets when she's pregnant)
**Makes me wonder if a woman's test levels rise durring pregnancy??

Mornings use to be very hard, it took lots of coffee to even get her to talk to me...
...now she bounces up out of bed at the sound of the alarm clock!

She has energy all day, is eating more food finally, and dropping a steady 1.5 lbs/week.

It's been cardio only for her for the past two months..
This weekend I'm starting her back on a basic compound lifts routine and cardio 4x/wk

Ill post more as time goes on


----------



## AliCat (Dec 13, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> My wife has been thinking about this as well, she's 49 and premenopausal.
> But scared to take shots, so she's doing some research on transdermal test. Keep us updated on the Mrs, very interested!!



I've always heard that the shots are safer, not sure why.


----------



## graniteman (Dec 23, 2013)

samcooke said:


> :::UPDATE:::
> 
> We all caught a winter bug last week and are finally getting better!
> 
> ...



Intersting thread , make sure you keep an eye on the BP.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 23, 2013)

I just scheduled a blood test for my wife to get a base line before we do anything.  I'm thinking 10mg of prop E3D to start.  If it goes well, I'll switch her to cyp, but one thing I'm confused about, I've read posts of women taking cyp once a month, I pin 2X week, does it metabolize slower in women?  Also, I have not found much info about women coming off.  I assume there's no PCT, but are there any long term suppressive effects like in men?


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 23, 2013)

My wife just started taking testosterone as well about 2 weeks ago for the very first time.  She is taking 20mg of test cyp every 3.5 days.  We pin together!  I just take more than her.  

She says she has not noticed any effects yet - good or bad.  Obviously Cyp takes longer to kick in than Prop.

It is hard to find good info out there; but I can't seem to find anything about suppressive effects and the need for PCT.  I have read that the psychological effects are strong though when women go off Test.  Losing that "rush" can be challenging to deal with.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2013)

Megatron28 said:


> My wife just started taking testosterone as well about 2 weeks ago for the very first time.  She is taking 20mg of test cyp every 3.5 days.  We pin together!  I just take more than her.
> 
> She says she has not noticed any effects yet - good or bad.  Obviously Cyp takes longer to kick in than Prop.
> 
> It is hard to find good info out there; but I can't seem to find anything about suppressive effects and the need for PCT.  I have read that the psychological effects are strong though when women go off Test.  Losing that "rush" can be challenging to deal with.



Why cyp? Most women use prop so that if there are issues they can bail quickly.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2013)

I've used test prop for a few months and then dropped it because of the hair growth but I was also on a real cycle...didn't really need the test.

Now, I'm back on 5mg E3D while I'm off....there is no need for pct, we just go back to feeling the way we felt before taking it..good or bad


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 6, 2014)

I can't imagine putting her on CYP, this bottle of prop is going to last a couple years at this dose lol.

Today's update:   If anyone was wondering if TRT makes a woman's menstrual cycle change..  it does not.  That department unfortunately still functions, and I'd say that the testosterone actually increases their bitchiness 10 fold.  I've learned to just back the **** up when she's bleeding, because she sure as hell ain't gonna.

Everything is still about the same believe it or not, sex drive up, side effects down/non existent.  I'm sure Testosterone effects everyone differently, but she seems to do great on it, and somehow we hit her "sweet spot" dose on the first try.

She is recovering rather quickly from heavy squats three times a week, and I will post an ass shot here in a month of the before and after!  (its already looking like someone else's ass!!)  

she is down almost 8 lbs so far, and just this weekend we actually got serious on monitoring her calories/macros. up until then she was just eating really "clean healthy whole foods".  Now were gonna start some carb cycling and dropping her calories each week to get her where she wants to be.    These 8 lbs I spoke of may not seem like a lot, but I assure you that she is burning fat and building muscle all while dropping inches and scale pounds..  its pretty amazing to see it first hand.

As for her blood pressure, we've checked it a couple times but nothing has changed.  I highly doubt that its going to as she is on a pretty low dose.   I personally don't see blood pressure changes until a gram+

Thanks to all you guys for checking in, now that we have a computer again I will be posting more updates bi-weekly.
And as always, if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 6, 2014)

Sounds like its going very well.. ik my girl liked it better then var and primo..


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why cyp? Most women use prop so that if there are issues they can bail quickly.



Sorry for the slow reply.  Because that is what we had available and from what we had researched that should be a pretty "safe" dose.  I agree though, prop would be better.  Since it was new to her though she was reluctant to do the constant pinning.  Another key reason is that I felt better giving her my pharma test rather than something from a UGL.  I didn't want to play guessing games around what it was truly dosed at.

I actually encouraged her to try anavar first, but she doesn't like to listen to me.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Sam how are things going for the Mrs?? Is she feeling good, happy? Any side effects?
 Look forward to more postings.....


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the bump trauma...  We've been really busy as of late.  We lowered her dose because the hair growth was getting to be a nuisance.  Then she missed the feeling of being at 30mg/wk so we bumped it back up and she's just dealing with the hair by waxing.  If I was to take only one thing from all this to remember it would be that women seem to do better by easing into a dose and tapering off of a dose.   We all know that when hormones go up or down quickly if can cause mood swings, but I'd venture to say that females are much more sensitive to these mood swings.

I will update soon with some before and after pics...  maybe she'll be down to take some noods    LOL YEAH RIGHT ... WELL SEE


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 11, 2014)

OHHH Sam, make take some back shots...WINK WINK....
Has she thought about laser? Man that's the only way to go.......


----------



## Paolos (Jun 29, 2014)

Not trying to hijack this thread but do any of you understand these numbers???Look low to me.

I sent my wife for bloods about 6 weeks ago and she was 10 (serum T) range 8-48 is the normal range and less than symbol 0.2 (Free T) 0.0-2.2 normal range.

My guess is low end of normal is just like a male (NOT OPTIMAL) in the fitness world. She is 45, 116# and very lean 10-12% currently in bikini class.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 29, 2014)

forgot to mention sorry this is an old thread should have started a new one


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 30, 2014)

It's all good brother, but if i were u id start a new one and I'm sure some of our lovely female members will be glad to help you!  My wife turned gay and divorced me during this cycle..  for that reason alone I don't recommend test to women anymore lol...  (my case isn't normal, but it does give them more courage to speak up for themselves about being unhappy) so if there is a preexisting unhappiness test could bring a lot of shit out on the table that you may not want to deal with.  Just my .002


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dude...  Only read post one and your last post...  I was thinking out the woman's cycle but not anymore..  Var only for her


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 30, 2014)

Had my girl on 50mg of TP a week for a month, she was very horny and enjoyed her enlarged clit, at first she was freaked out but she got use to it....She begs me to give her more just for the clit effect, I tell her no.....If she worked out I would have no problem giving her more....


----------



## Paolos (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow sounds pretty intense! The big D would not be worth building some additional muscle. 

She is responding very well to 10mg anavar per day and 5 mg winstrol. I know the winny is a bit harsh but we 
keep a close eye on the sides. She runs anavar for 8 weeks and winny for 6 weeks.

The clitoral benefits are off the chain! The big "O" was never a problem.... but on her cycle it's the big "OOOOOOOOOOOH!" 
Not trying to get nasty just stating the facts.


----------



## shenky (Feb 21, 2015)

so many details missing. It went from grapes and fairies to a divorced lesbian.

My girl is going to be hopping on var soon. This thread worries me some


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 23, 2015)

Jenner said:


> sounds good but watch out for the hair growth...it's coming and it will not be a side she will most likely want to deal with as that one pretty much outweighs the pros
> 
> I was only doing 5mg E3D and it was bad...now, I will say that I was also on mast BUT...it's not just the growth itself...it's where the growth was...pretty much just like a dude.
> 
> ...



Seems like this Lady knows her stuff!
Avatar looks asome also btw!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 23, 2015)

Testosterone is for people who have dicks or want a dick to grow


----------



## strongbow (Feb 23, 2015)

I wish I had a girl who was interested in improving her physique. I see them in the gym and I am just amazed at their perfection. But I had a girl turn gay on me and it was all natural. So don"t blame the T - shit just happens.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 23, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Testosterone is for people who have dicks or want a dick to grow



and guys with no balls.........................................................................................................


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 24, 2015)

Jen I happen to like my small balls, it adds a good amount of contrast to the overall picture and makes the important part look bigger.  Lol


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 26, 2015)

You think this is bad?
There is a girl on another board running TREN!!!


----------

